# Deer Damage



## thedeersmacker (Nov 16, 2008)

. . . so last night the Wife and I are driving home from Bowler , and about seven miles from the house . . . . .and then , from the corner of my eye I see it a . . . full-sized deer running out onto the highway. So , I jam on the binders as fast as I can , but I see the deer coming close and then . . . . . . WHAMMO ! ! !  We see the brown mass bounce up and over the plow blade and into the other ditch .
After stopping and looking for said deer for ten minutes , ( either the impact was so tremendous that it flew into the field parallel to the road , or it got up and ran away . . . . ) I got back into the Beast and we drove home . Upon inspection , no damage came to the Western plow ( Thank goodness I was lazy and didn't take it off before we left  ) but now the angle of tilt is different . The adjustment bolts look untouched , so I am wondering if perhaps the mounting points are shifted .

Has anyone ever hit a deer with their plow ?!?! Any input would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Could have been much worse. Are you sure it different or are you just looking for something to be wrong with it? There isnt any adjustment on a western plow that I am aware of.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

truck frame bent?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

You better not have hit that thing near my hunting land, (wittenberg) near bowler, otherwise your plow will be the least of your concerns


----------



## thedeersmacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Nah , it was seven miles from Marshfield on 97 by Cty trunk C . No , the truck fram was not bent , but it looks the pivot pin on the bottom of the assembly is bent , bu that should be a ten dollar fix . . . . nothing else seems very damaed .


----------



## thedeersmacker (Nov 16, 2008)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 

Holy typo's Batman ! !


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

The insurance companies in our area would ask if you have a separate policy for the plow being it is not factory installed.

Good luck, let us know what they say.


----------



## thedeersmacker (Nov 16, 2008)

Well it's not an insurance issue . . . everyhing works just fine , the raise / lower and the left / right pivot are both o.k. . . . . I t seems I just need to re-adjust the angle of the blade and then all will be well .


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank God u had that plow on your ride! That could have been your aassss!

C.


----------



## thedeersmacker (Nov 16, 2008)

18lmslcsr;639554 said:


> Thank God u had that plow on your ride! That could have been your aassss!
> 
> C.


  I know ! I was going to take it off before we went on the trip , but something told me I should leave it on . I am very glad I listened to it . That's not the first time that following a hunch has kept my butt out of a sling !It would have been verybad , since we have no brush guard on de truck . . . .


----------



## siewertenterpri (Aug 30, 2008)

snowplows make great bumpers. I had two deer slide off mine and a Fed Ex delivery truck that slid threw a stop sign.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn, you're lucky the plow was on. 

As for the plow. I assume you mean when you lift the plow one side is higher. If so try putting the plow on the pavement(while attached to the truck). Push down on the area where the top of the chains are connected to get some slack. And add one link between the connector and plow on the higher side of the plow. Don't do anything on the other chain. Now start the truck, lift the plow and see how it looks now.


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I hit one last year with my plow on. Thank God it was small, flew about 30 feet off the road, and did no damage to the plow or truck, just some hair stuck to the plow. Never did find the deer.
Don


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

I found the deer, it is in the bed in the back of your truck.


----------

